# Pulse X RDA



## Ruwaid (1/4/19)

Hi all
See that the Pulse X RDA is a dual coil rda. Can it be run with a single coil as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (1/4/19)

hi, will it be for dripping or squonking ?

for squonking it might be an issue for single coil but can't be 100% sure

reason I say this is that this RDA delivers the juice from the top onto both the coils, not from the bottom into a juice well as most RDA's do

I guess it could work, never even tried mine

would be keen to know if it can work though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (1/4/19)

hi @vicTor this will be purely for dripping bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (1/4/19)

then it should be ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------

